# Cyclorama care/cleaning?



## Sims (May 21, 2014)

I teach at a high school where the theatre space is used quite a lot by various groups. I've been at the school for almost six years now. Before I came into the position someone else taught theatre. Under that person, a group left a cyc light on too close to the cyc for too long and it was burned. It wasn't horrible, and was often masked from the audience by the cyc lights and ground rows. Recently, the same thing happened again b/c of a church group. The burn this time is bigger and more obvious. 
Is there anything I can do about this? Like bleach it or something? The cyc is slightly off white, and fabric. Help?


----------



## sk8rsdad (May 21, 2014)

You can try dipping a cloth in hydrogen peroxide, put it over the scorch mark, then iron the cloth on low heat. It might lift the scorch mark. Repeated applications may be necessary. Try in a less conspicuous spot first. If the fabric is not inherently flame retardant it will have to be retreated.Your AHJ may require this to be done by an accredited company.

If it is well and truly burned, you might get away with shortening the hem and losing the bottom foot or two of the cyc.

When all else fails, fundraise for a replacement cyc.


----------



## MarshallPope (May 25, 2014)

If you can't remove the spots and can't afford a new one, you may want to consider painting it white, giving you a white backdrop rather than a proper cyc. Just be sure to stretch it flat and staple it well to the stage deck over visqueen before painting, otherwise it will shrink and wrinkle.


----------



## venuetech (May 25, 2014)

Likely it is time to replace it, you can try to paint it but like Marshall says

> Just be sure to stretch it flat and staple it well to the stage deck over visqueen before painting, otherwise it will shrink and wrinkle.


 However the damaged area may rip or suffer further damage during the drying process. best to use scenic paint, Not Latex be sure the top and bottom are parallel when you staple it down


----------

